# Beautiful shawl (K)



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not ready yet to try this but it sure is pretty.

http://o-wool.com/collections/patterns-cowls-scarves-shawls/products/balconet-shawl


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

kittygritty said:


> I'm not ready yet to try this but it sure is pretty.
> 
> http://o-wool.com/collections/patterns-cowls-scarves-shawls/products/balconet-shawl


Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It's very pretty, have not ever mastered lace.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

That is indeed beautiful. I Pinned it for future knitting.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you! It's beautiful


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

That is lovely


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link, it looks pretty.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl. Sadly, I can't read charts yet. &#128533;


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is beautiful, and I'll work on it over the next few months for winter. I love the soft edge as opposed to the deep angular edges of some patterns.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Absolutely lovely. I have printed the pattern with a view to knitting it soonish - probably autumn time knowing me. So thank you very much for posting this link.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

nice! Thx for the link


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a beauty. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks so much...it's beautiful.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice - thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, that is pretty. Right now I do not think that I have the skills or patience to attempt it, but I have downloaded the pattern for my wish list of projects. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for the link


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

If you like lace, you may be interested in this site that another KP member posted a few days ago. They are offering one free pattern a day for 30 days. 
For the "computer challenged" like myself--You need to copy the password listed, then click on the underlined name of the pattern, and when you click buy, paste the password in the coupon box and click apply. That should work.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/tinyknitters/3420369/1-25#1


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for the link.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

Lovely shawl! Unfortunately it's too complex for pea-brained me.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Just lovely!! I've been looking for a pattern for a friend who lives overseas. I think this is it! Thank you for the link and website.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it is and thanks for the link.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful Shawl. Thank you very much.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank You, added it to the never ending list.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank You, added it to the never ending list.


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It is a very pretty pattern.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful shawl.


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

I love their yarn. the new colors are yummy. and I love this pattern


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. That would take me forever. Love that color too.

SEA


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you, beautiful shawl


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow 
What a lovely pattern!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I agree Have bookmarked it Thanks for the post


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I printed this just before opening KP.You must be psychic!!Lindseymary


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing. Always glad to get free patterns!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Very pretty! Saved and printed it! Thank you!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is gorgeous, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kittygritty said:


> I'm not ready yet to try this but it sure is pretty.
> 
> http://o-wool.com/collections/patterns-cowls-scarves-shawls/products/balconet-shawl


Wow they have some nice prices on their yarns Also.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Very pretty - thanks for posting! :thumbup:


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

It is a pretty one!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, thank you for sharing the pattern. It's lovely!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely! Thank you for the post.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you - absolutely stunning.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Bookmarked the pattern for future project.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful, but charted.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern. Thank you for posting


----------



## asablina (Apr 29, 2016)

Beautiful shawl. Thanks for the link!


----------

